# Old Country BBQ Pits Wrangler Owners Thread



## Locomotive Breath

I saw the thread for the Pecos, wanted to set it up for the Wrangler and Wrangler II.

A lot of great info out there, let the discussions begin!

I see a lot of talk about:

Seasoning and keeping the finish rust-free
Firebox modifications (elevated expanded metal boxes?)
Temperature control tricks
Water bowls (with or without sand?)
Adding plates to the cook chamber


----------



## SonnyE

Kinda quiet in here....


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Here's a very detailed review that might help in the decision process:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/old-country-bbq-pits-wrangler-smoker-review.142246/
I had already ordered mine before I read this review, but the review made me all the more confident that I had chosen the right one for me. I link to some firms here because those are sources I've used, but I have no business or personal stake with any of the businesses.

As I've read on the Internet, it seems the best thing to do as soon as I receive it is to clean it with SimpleGreen, rinse it thoroughly, then get a fire in it to heat it up (during this, I'll also look for smoke leaks and use chalk to mark those areas for gasket and Hi-Temp RTV filling needs) and let it dry and cool off.
Then I'll install all the gasket material and fix the leaks.
THEN, use lard to season the inside of the cooking chamber (not the fire chamber). I've bought the lard at WalMart, will use a parts cleaning brush to slather it on, then I'll fire it up and let it get hot enough to season the surface, then let it cool. To be honest, I am tempted to season it a couple of times, but I've never seen anyone mention a need to do this.
I'll make it a point to spray the outside with Pam after every use to keep it in good shape. Rust is the enemy, and I know it'll be an uphill battle... I'll also keep the cover on it when not in use.

Accessories - Cover:
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-wrangler-smoker-cover

Accessories - Thermometers:
2" https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ol...rill-2-temperature-gauge#repChildCatid=372604
3" https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ol...rill-3-temperature-gauge#repChildCatid=372602
I went with the 3" because I know how I sometimes might be farther away and just want to check without having to get right up on it. To be honest, I see these gauges as an estimate-at-best, so I will likely use other thermometers inside for actual cooking.

Upgrades - Plates:
http://www.westernsheetmetal.com/
In Irving, TX, one of the users here said these guys made some plates for his Wrangler. I'll check it out once my Wrangler arrives and will probably go to these guys since they're pretty close to home.

Upgrades - Gasket:
I had read that a lot of these smokers leak, and I saw some photos and video, decided I'd get this on order and installed before my first use.

Upgrades - Hi-Temp RTV Silicone:
Help seal the gaskets.

Accessories - Cupholder:
I'll see if I can find a place to put these cupholders. I can imagine keeping a squirt bottle - or a beverage! Hoping I can do this so it looks spiffy.

Accessories - Grease Reservoir Bucket:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/1-Wick-Galvanized-Tabletop-Citronella-Candle/1000251263
I've got some of these citronella candles that are almost used up, so I'll use them to catch the grease drippings. Since they have lids, that might be nice when I'm not using them.

Seasoning - Brush for Lard:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Westward-Nylon-Cleaning-Parts-Brush-Black-20Y118/245578718
Seasoning - Lard:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Armour-Lard-16-0-OZ/10449265
Seasoning - Pam Grill spray for outside finish:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/PAM-Grill-Cooking-Spray-5-oz-Aerosol-Can/10308528

Maintenance - Paint:
Neil Young said it well: Rust never sleeps. So, when my smoker starts rusting, I'll use this to convert the rust so I can paint over it. Speaking of paint... Prime it:
Paint it:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CPJLGM/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20
...and clear coat it:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CPJLGW/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

I think I'd like to fabricate a counterweight for the door, though I'm still not sure if that's a priority or not.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

SonnyE said:


> Kinda quiet in here....


I know, right? I'm a n00b and they're moderating my posts still, so the time stamp till the time you see it might look like it's a long time. It's a new thread, hopefully it'll gain some traction. I hope to share all of my work on it right here.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Just went to Academy today, saw my first Wrangler II. It has MUCH thinner steel than the Wrangler I bought, and the lid is so thin that they welded gussets into it to keep it curved. At $300, it's 2/3 the price of a Wrangler, so that's to be expected. I'm glad I went with the original Wrangler.

On another note, I also picked up the cover, and stopped by AutoZone and got some VHT 2000 degree paint. I think I'm pretty much all set for stuff till the smoker's here.

*Still patiently drumming my fingers till the folks who are going to deliver my smoker get in touch with me. Hmph...


----------



## SonnyE

Locomotive Breath said:


> Just went to Academy today, saw my first Wrangler II. It has MUCH thinner steel than the Wrangler I bought, and the lid is so thin that they welded gussets into it to keep it curved. At $300, it's 2/3 the price of a Wrangler, so that's to be expected. I'm glad I went with the original Wrangler.
> 
> On another note, I also picked up the cover, and stopped by AutoZone and got some VHT 2000 degree paint. I think I'm pretty much all set for stuff till the smoker's here.
> 
> *Still patiently drumming my fingers till the folks who are going to deliver my smoker get in touch with me. Hmph...



That is always the very worst part, the waiting.o_O
It sounds like you are all set, and on the right track.
I look forward to your posts on the cooks on it. :D


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Many thanks, SonnyE. Yeah, it’s Thursday, and NOT A PEEP from them. I’m gonna hafta rattle someone’s cage!


----------



## SonnyE

Just gently remind them it is not nice to be kept in the dark, and you would like to know if it is possible to track the shipment for yourself on the web.
Maybe they can give you a number? It doesn't bother anybody when you web watch.

I check incoming shipments a lot. I like to see the progress, or in some cases the idiotic delays.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

SonnyE said:


> It doesn't bother anybody when you web watch.


WOOT! Got the call just now, they'll have delivery guy call me to confirm a delivery time... hoping it'll be before the weekend. I got me an itchy paw to get this baby set up and running!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Got the call this morning... Delivery will be Wednesday 4/11/2018. Looks like it'll be a good day, indeed!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Received!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Dang technology...
So I degreased it with 409, but it simply wasn’t stout enough to get it done (hard to imagine, right?). There was a LOT of welding slag in the grease, really gross. 
So I had to turn to my old stand-by of Dawn detergent and a scrub brush, and that got us down to straight up METAL.
Then I dried it out, sanded, primed, painted, and sealed the combustion chamber with VHT silica paint.
Then I busted out the tub of lard (no, not my ex! Actual plastic tub of LARD) and coated the cook chamber, inside and out, coated the expanded steel grates, and sparked up a fire to get things hot. I hung a used-up citronella candle bucket under the grease drain.
I’m afraid I might not have gotten it hot enough for a long enough time (was getting late), so I will revisit this process.
I used my electronic thermometer gun to check the temps all around the outside, and the combustion chamber was running 425-525F (hotter on the flat ends than the curved barrel parts, not sure why) and slowly climbing (close to temperature plateau), while the cook chamber was 180-220F (thermometer gauge showed 260F at peak), then I shut the stack and firebox fresh air intake and it killed the fire pretty quickly and temps in the cook chamber dropped to ~100F pretty soon after. 
I’ll post pics once I get the chance.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Oh, and another thing I had wondered all along:
“How hot does the warming tray on top of the combustion chamber get?”
I measured, and while the external temps on the combustion chamber were 425-525F or so, the warming tray was more like 275-350F - it was hotter the longer the fire went. So if someone wanted, it MAY be used to put a skillet on and cook bacon and eggs if they wait long enough for the skillet to warm up. And after a night of smoking a holiday meal, that’d be a nice morning treat! Maybe smoked sausages with biscuits’n’gravy (because, as we all know, it’s not “biscuits, and gravy;” it’s “biscuits’n’gravy” as one word, sorta like swee’tea and col’beer).


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Haven’t had a chance to do anything yet, as the weather has been very windy and I’ve been busy with a bunch of other priorities. Work work work LOL... Hope to pull the cover off soon and resume the process!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Spanking new!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Like I said, degreasing with 409 didn’t get it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Neither did Simple Green. But I tried Dawn and a scrub brush, and got much better results:






Primed:






Painted:






And sealed with VHT:






Then I began slathering on the lard to season it:






Built a fire and got it hot. It got dark and I didn’t get pics of that. Hoping to get some progress rolling again!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Thermal image of my smoker tonight. Cool breeze, tasty beer, standing by the fire box... and the sweet aroma of cherry wood and Boston Butt in the air. Three hours in, I was hearing a sizzle in the smoke chamber, so I know it’s actually cooking... though this is my maiden voyage, and I hope it turns out!


----------



## Locomotive Breath

Crispy on the outside, tender on the inside, it was everything everyone said it would be! My first Boston Butt ever.


----------



## dcecil

Congrats on the new grill, pork looks like it turned out awesome


----------



## Locomotive Breath

dcecil said:


> Congrats on the new grill, pork looks like it turned out awesome


Thanks for the like! Yep, it was really rich - the meat was surprisingly *evenly* tender, and the juiciness was great. It seemed a bit fatty, but I guess that's part of how we get juicy meat. Comments were that it was "as good as a restaurant," "amazing," "wonderful," "awesome," and so on. I was expecting it to last a few days and I'd get to freeze and save some for later... NOPE. Nobody could keep their hands off my meat; it was all gone by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## dcecil

Those ccompliments make all the hard work of keeping a stick burner goin all worth it.   Good job


----------



## Locomotive Breath

dcecil said:


> Those ccompliments make all the hard work of keeping a stick burner goin all worth it.   Good job


Yup! Thank you! I picked up a brisket (flat) yesterday and a couple packs of brats. Going to be some nice weather for us this weekend, so I am looking forward to making the most of it!


----------



## Dvmmatt

I just purchase one of these smokers Monday evening.  Seasoned it yesterday morning with some fresh lard, and then cooked a beef roast and some chicken on it.  I have been using a gas Char-Broil Infrared grill, I really like.  This Wrangler far exceed my expectations.  The meat was amazing and temperature was pretty easy to control with a little trial and error.

The roast was probably the best I've ever cooked.  Didn't get a finished picture of the chicken but it was very good as well.


----------



## blueshound

I ordered my Wrangler about a month ago.  So far I've washed it, seasoned it.  Cooked some thighs on it and attempted ribs this past weekend.  Ribs tasted great.  I had too many so I couldn't fit a water pan, next time I'll go one less rack and make sure I have room for a water pan.  It was my 3rd attempt at managing a fire.  I started with a bed of charcoal with 2 logs.  That got it up to 300, I like to smoke around 250 so I opened the door and the stack wide open.  It stayed around 250 at that point.  Then when those logs burned down I added 2 more logs.  Should have only added 1 as the temp shot up to 300 again.  Let those burn down and added 1 log and it didn't cause a large spike like the last time.  I need tuning plates as the ribs closest to the stack were burned.  The rest of the ribs were fine, out of the 4 racks I only lost 1 to being burned, 1 was a tad bit dry but the other 2 came out fine.  I think with some tuning plates, water pan and better fire management I should have things under control soon.  Then I'll attempt a brisket.


----------



## blueshound

Tips I learned at Brisket U.  Clean out your firebox after every use.  I clean mine out the next morning after everything has cooled down.  For some reason ash causes rust acceleration especially if it gets wet.


----------



## jbellard

Locomotive breath,

Great looking food!  Good job on your first cook on new stick burner. 

It will only get better as you continue to learn the ins and outs of your smoker. 

Another trick to getting it started quickly is to use a weed burner.  Had logs burning well and smoker at 300 in about 5 min!!!  I know it’s not for everyone but sure is fun to play with and great for getting the smoker going.


----------



## John Ramsey

Just joined this forum. Thank you, glad to meet you all. I just picked up my Wrangler 2 weeks ago. I have not used it yet. I wish I would have discovered this forum before seasoning my smoker. I did NOT clean the smoker out with soap or whatever before seasoning. Oh well, to late now I guess. I lathered it up with peanut oil and fired up some oak twis and logs. I repeated the process again. It smells wonderful. I have already cleaned out the firebox because yes, ashes turn to acid with water. Any recommendations on the fact that I did not clean it first before seasoning-?


----------



## John Ramsey

blueshound said:


> I ordered my Wrangler about a month ago.  So far I've washed it, seasoned it.  Cooked some thighs on it and attempted ribs this past weekend.  Ribs tasted great.  I had too many so I couldn't fit a water pan, next time I'll go one less rack and make sure I have room for a water pan.  It was my 3rd attempt at managing a fire.  I started with a bed of charcoal with 2 logs.  That got it up to 300, I like to smoke around 250 so I opened the door and the stack wide open.  It stayed around 250 at that point.  Then when those logs burned down I added 2 more logs.  Should have only added 1 as the temp shot up to 300 again.  Let those burn down and added 1 log and it didn't cause a large spike like the last time.  I need tuning plates as the ribs closest to the stack were burned.  The rest of the ribs were fine, out of the 4 racks I only lost 1 to being burned, 1 was a tad bit dry but the other 2 came out fine.  I think with some tuning plates, water pan and better fire management I should have things under control soon.  Then I'll attempt a brisket.


I didn't wash mine before seasoning. Am I in trouble-?


----------



## Dvmmatt

I wouldn't think so.  I didn't clean mine real well before curing and it has done just fine.


----------



## blueshound

John Ramsey said:


> I didn't wash mine before seasoning. Am I in trouble-?


I only saw someone say wash it out with 409 or Dawn on this forum so I probably half ass washed it out with Dawn.  I don't think it's necessary as you can just burn it and season it.  I'm ready to attempt some beef ribs and brisket now that it's not 1000 degrees outside.  Just waiting on my tuning plates to ship.


----------



## John Ramsey

blueshound said:


> I only saw someone say wash it out with 409 or Dawn on this forum so I probably half  washed it out with Dawn.  I don't think it's necessary as you can just burn it and season it.  I'm ready to attempt some beef ribs and brisket now that it's not 1000 degrees outside.  Just waiting on my tuning plates to ship.


What are tuning plates-?


----------



## Locomotive Breath

OILFIELDTOOL said:


> Locomotive Breath
> Thanks for the posts and pics!
> 
> I’m curious to know who many cooks you’ve done since the photos of prime and paint? And how well the paint has weathered?
> 
> Would you advise others to invest the time, effort, and money with degreasing, priming, and painting their pit? I’m having my first pit built and I would like to know how long the added prime and paint may last? Whether it’s an annual, semi annual, process?
> 
> The finish looks better from the spray can vs 1qt brush-on. Not sure if I should go with the brush-on for better/thicker coverage?


@OILFIELDTOOL Thanks!
About five, now. Took the hot part of the summer off, as I have had a lot of family activities. Just yesterday, I smoked TWO Boston Butts, and both came out so nicely. I used my labyrinth SUCCESSFULLY for the first time this time around. Keep the walls of the labyrinth clear of flammables do it doesn't jump over! The food is the best I've done yet...

Painting and seasoning now, it's holding - though it's clearly going to require touch-up, even after a few cooks.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

D
 Dvmmatt

NICE! I believe that EVERY session will be a little bit of trial and error - and the trials will eliminate errors, while also letting you learn how to improvise to overcome the errors. It's truly a manly sport... playing with fire and dead animal flesh makes me grunt and growl - me become like caveman! :)


----------



## Locomotive Breath

jbellard said:


> Another trick to getting it started quickly is to use a weed burner.


Like Jeff Spicoli? :) 

I'll have to check that out. I used some fuel in the corner of the labyrinth, but would much prefer something better.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

J
 John Ramsey

I read that there's manufacturing slag and a protective grease on everything, so I did it to get that off. Someone said it wasn't good for ya... I think it's for those who want the extra bit of precaution, which seemed worthwhile to me.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

John Ramsey said:


> What are tuning plates-?


I'll be HAPPY to be corrected by more (ahem) *seasoned* members here, but...

Tuning plates are metal plates that channel/direct the hot smoke more evenly through the cook chamber in your smoker. More even smoking, and your "hot spot" isn't SO hot or SO localized, and the cooking is much more even. Less fuss means you won't have to open the smoker and turn the food as much - if at all.

All I did was take the metal coal plate (in the bottom of the fire box) and put it (upside down) into the cook chamber, close to the smoke inlet. It's thick and heavy enough to work well, though I'm sure I could buy real tuning plates that'd be better. So far, so good - but my "mad smokin' skillz" aren't good enough to blame any meal time flaws on inadequate tuning plates yet LOL... In fact, not one of my smoked meals has had anything but rave reviews, so I'm pretty sure I'd call this plate setup a success.

BTW, in the firebox, I use a big, heavy labyrinth instead of the OEM/Old Country parts, am still experimenting with it, but making progress with every meal.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I'm debating tuning plates for my OC Brazos.   But concerned about them restricting air flow.

This fella installed tuning plates on his OC Brazos and made a vid.   But a little ways down in the comments,  he repliest to " Steve O " ,  that he does not use the plates anymore.    Which makes my decision even tougher.


----------



## Locomotive Breath

> This fella installed tuning plates on his OC Brazos and made a vid.   But a little ways down in the comments,  he repliest to " Steve O " ,  that he does not use the plates anymore.    Which makes my decision even tougher.


@Smokin Okie did you see in the video, where in his firebox, he had that steel plate to support his chimney coal starter? THAT plate was what I removed and put in the cook chamber, upside down, to act like a tuning plate.

I used the plate the first couple of times, just like he did, which was, for me, not as good because:

I wanted more air coming up through the coals from below - this plate forced the intake airflow across the top of the coals
I wanted the coals to stay in place instead of making an avalanche as they burned down, and the labyrinth cage I got to use in its place is exactly what I needed (also lets fresh air better from beneath)
Starting the fire in the chimney, in the fire box, is a tight fit, not easy to transfer the coals out without dropping a hot coal where I don't want to, etc. I did that the first couple of times, and it wasn't near as easy as starting, running, and finishing in the labyrinth
Great video, though!


----------



## Smokin Okie

He says at the end, he wants to increase air flow/convection with the tuning plates installed.   I wonder what cooking with the door open would do ?   He does not address any firebox changes.    

And replacing that firebox grate with some expanded metal.    I made a new grate of expanded metal and I think its increased air flow.

I can easily see how the tuning plates with the door closed would put back pressure on air flow and using only the damper on the door would not allow enough air flow for a clean fire.

But I think to know that, I'm gonna have to buy some tuning plates and find out for myself.


----------



## blueshound

Smokin Okie said:


> He says at the end, he wants to increase air flow/convection with the tuning plates installed.   I wonder what cooking with the door open would do ?   He does not address any firebox changes.
> 
> And replacing that firebox grate with some expanded metal.    I made a new grate of expanded metal and I think its increased air flow.
> 
> I can easily see how the tuning plates with the door closed would put back pressure on air flow and using only the damper on the door would not allow enough air flow for a clean fire.
> 
> But I think to know that, I'm gonna have to buy some tuning plates and find out for myself.


I cooked with my door open and the flue wide open the ribs near the flue were over cooked and the ribs near the fire box were perfect.  I did let my fire get away from me once.  I wasn't using tuning plates.  I had too many ribs in there too so next time I will do one less rack and use a water pan near the firebox for one smoke.  Then the next one I will try it near the flue.


----------



## Smokin Okie

blueshound said:


> I cooked with my door open and the flue wide open the ribs near the flue were over cooked and the ribs near the fire box were perfect.  I did let my fire get away from me once.  I wasn't using tuning plates.  I had too many ribs in there too so next time I will do one less rack and use a water pan near the firebox for one smoke.  Then the next one I will try it near the flue.



With the door open,  I think the air flow pushes the heat to the stack end.   That's my theory.   I doubt that tuning plates would change that.

I burn more wood , however, with the door open.  I use small splits 10" long, bout as round as a beer can.   Put a new one on the fire,  bout every 20 to 25 minutes.

I'm using a water pan,  I got a 16" loaf pan,  that fits perfectly across the end of my cooking grate above the baffle.


----------



## Desmund

blueshound said:


> I ordered my Wrangler about a month ago.  So far I've washed it, seasoned it.  Cooked some thighs on it and attempted ribs this past weekend.  Ribs tasted great.  I had too many so I couldn't fit a water pan, next time I'll go one less rack and make sure I have room for a water pan.  It was my 3rd attempt at managing a fire.  I started with a bed of charcoal with 2 logs.  That got it up to 300, I like to smoke around 250 so I opened the door and the stack wide open.  It stayed around 250 at that point.  Then when those logs burned down I added 2 more logs.  Should have only added 1 as the temp shot up to 300 again.  Let those burn down and added 1 log and it didn't cause a large spike like the last time.  I need tuning plates as the ribs closest to the stack were burned.  The rest of the ribs were fine, out of the 4 racks I only lost 1 to being burned, 1 was a tad bit dry but the other 2 came out fine.  I think with some tuning plates, water pan and better fire management I should have things under control soon.  Then I'll attempt a brisket.



nice , did you ever get the running plate? I use the plate that came in the firebox  as my tuning plate but my smokestack side is still much hotter than my firebox side.  as far as temp control after a year of fighting with the fire to keep it under 300(this pit just loves to be at 300) I've realize the easiest way to keep your temps down is to use smaller splits I'm talking much smaller than you usually use. take a split  and split it again, then split it again. then use two of those. because one split of the proper size will not burn very efficiently so two small splits due the trick with the firebox door open about 5 inches


----------



## blueshound

Desmund said:


> nice , did you ever get the running plate? I use the plate that came in the firebox  as my tuning plate but my smokestack side is still much hotter than my firebox side.  as far as temp control after a year of fighting with the fire to keep it under 300(this pit just loves to be at 300) I've realize the easiest way to keep your temps down is to use smaller splits I'm talking much smaller than you usually use. take a split  and split it again, then split it again. then use two of those. because one split of the proper size will not burn very efficiently so two small splits due the trick with the firebox door open about 5 inches


I did get the tuning plates.  They are just basically 3 inch wide plates that are about 16 inches long.  You space them out how ever you feel and take temperature measurements.  I don't have a really good way other than the Biscuit method to measure hot spots, and I haven't done that yet.  I put in all but 2 of the plates and did some wings that took up the whole surface of the grill.  Only difference I could tell is that the temp gauge did not get above 225.  I took them out for now and will try to use smaller splits.  I also plan on buying a FireBoard to monitor both sides of the pit and the meat.  https://www.fireboard.com/shop/fireboard-extreme-bbq-edition/


----------



## John Ramsey

I hope everyone is enjoying their Wrangler. I saw one at Academy in Foley, Alabama over the weekend. I guess they are discontinued-? So what is a tuning plate and what is a running plate-? My smoker stays consistent between 225 and 250. So far I have enjoyed a few pork shoulders, and a batch or two of ribs. I have a ton of pecan here on my property and I also use oak.


----------



## kirakat

John Ramsey said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their Wrangler. I saw one at Academy in Foley, Alabama over the weekend. I guess they are discontinued-? So what is a tuning plate and what is a running plate-? My smoker stays consistent between 225 and 250. So far I have enjoyed a few pork shoulders, and a batch or two of ribs. I have a ton of pecan here on my property and I also use oak.



There are a few available at stores in the Dallas area.  We picked up one today.  It wasn't exactly level so the manager gave us 15% off, so it came to $425.  We had to rent a van at a local store to bring it home.  It only took us about 20 minutes so we weren't even charged for using the van--free delivery!  Scrubbed it down and dried it.  Tomorrow we'll fire it up to season it.  Can't wait to get cooking on it!


----------



## Metal Head

Hey, new to the forum here and I know this is an old thread but wanted to let everyone know that I picked up a Old Country Wrangler (Original) at the Academy in Frisco, TX. They had it on display next to a sign that said "Old Country Wrangler II $299.99, The employee scanned the sticker and it was $499.99 and he said they would adjust the price, so I bought it for $$299.99. He also said they had 2 more in back already assembled, but I'm not sure if they are the Old Country Wrangler (Original) or Old Country Wrangler II. If anyone is interested in these grills and lives near Friso, TX, I would go check and see, I think they discontinued these smokers.


----------



## John Ramsey

Metal Head said:


> Hey, new to the forum here and I know this is an old thread but wanted to let everyone know that I picked up a Old Country Wrangler (Original) at the Academy in Frisco, TX. They had it on display next to a sign that said "Old Country Wrangler II $299.99, The employee scanned the sticker and it was $499.99 and he said they would adjust the price, so I bought it for $$299.99. He also said they had 2 more in back already assembled, but I'm not sure if they are the Old Country Wrangler (Original) or Old Country Wrangler II. If anyone is interested in these grills and lives near Friso, TX, I would go check and see, I think they discontinued these smokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387669
> View attachment 387668


Good job. That's a steal-! Glad you got a deal. I hear the Wrangler II is cheap and flimsy. You will love the original. Must be a good feeling to get a great deal from big box corporate. Dont forget the cover and thermometer. They could discontinue the cover, so if it is a different size, get it now-! What is the first thing you will cook-??


----------



## Metal Head

John Ramsey said:


> Good job. That's a steal-! Glad you got a deal. I hear the Wrangler II is cheap and flimsy. You will love the original. Must be a good feeling to get a great deal from big box corporate. Dont forget the cover and thermometer. They could discontinue the cover, so if it is a different size, get it now-! What is the first thing you will cook-??


Yes! I think I got pretty lucky though. I found the last cover for it too, so I jumped on that also. I need to season the smoker then probably smoke some leg quarters first. There is no thermometer, but was thinking of just getting a digital one instead to clip on grill...what do you think?


----------



## John Ramsey

Metal Head said:


> Yes! I think I got pretty lucky though. I found the last cover for it too, so I jumped on that also. I need to season the smoker then probably smoke some leg quarters first. There is no thermometer, but was thinking of just getting a digital one instead to clip on grill...what do you think?


On this thread everyone said to degrease the smoker before seasoning. There are some examples of how to degrease the smoker. I don't think it will take too much time but I think it would be important. There is a bolt in the center of the lid that you remove. I would go ahead and purchase the thermometer that threads into the hole on the lid. I think that's a smart move because it tells you the temperature of the air with in the smoker. Other than that cook some leg quarters and have fun.


----------



## Metal Head

John Ramsey said:


> On this thread everyone said to degrease the smoker before seasoning. There are some examples of how to degrease the smoker. I don't think it will take too much time but I think it would be important. There is a bolt in the center of the lid that you remove. I would go ahead and purchase the thermometer that threads into the hole on the lid. I think that's a smart move because it tells you the temperature of the air with in the smoker. Other than that cook some leg quarters and have fun.


That was my plan, already have degreaser and will spray and rinse off, I bought a thermometer today and will install...Thanks!


----------



## Boyboley

Here we go, inaugural post. The Wrangler has been ordered along with its respective cover. I was going to purchase from local Academy store (73 miles away in Louisville) but they didn’t have any in stock and I couldn’t wait any longer. I ordered online today. I already have a tracking number but no updates of course since it’s still Sunday. I shouldn’t be this excited about a grill that doesn’t have any electrical components or fancy gadgets. The only moving parts are the ones that I’ll manually adjust. And THAT reason is why I believe I’m so excited. I could go on and on. I want to fire this thread back up and hopefully receive some input from the more experienced members. Here’s my plan:
1. Unbox/uncrate and marvel in its beauty
2. Degrease with Dawn and air and/or towel dry
3. Slather with lard
4. Get a chimney of lump ready
5. Throw on a couple wood chunks as I don’t have any splits as of right now
6. Let it go for a couple hours at 300
7. Enjoy it. 

Now, after reading every post so far in the thread I’m wondering if priming/painting after degreasing is necessary or if I could  wait until it shows signs of rust? Thanks OP for starting the thread and I hope someone is out there willing to read this post.


----------



## Hookedonhunting

Dang it. I've been reading and looking for one of these Wranglers.   But all the reading I've done is old. So now I see that the new Wranglers are a different model????   The Wrangler 2???  Ugh!!!   I want a heavier smoker. Otherwise I'd just buy a OJ.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Hookedonhunting said:


> Dang it. I've been reading and looking for one of these Wranglers.   But all the reading I've done is old. So now I see that the new Wranglers are a different model????   The Wrangler 2???  Ugh!!!   I want a heavier smoker. Otherwise I'd just buy a OJ.



Just me.    I would not buy the Wrangler.    Cook chamber is too short.    

I have a Brazos.   Cook chamber is 36" wide and I wish it was 42 or even 48" .    The further I can get the meat from the fire, the more convection heating I get and the less direct radiant heat from the firebox.   I consider the 12" on the firebox end to be pretty much unusable.

With the Wrangler,  which I think is 28" cook chamber,  you would have a difficult time getting meat away from the radiant heat.    It would be necessary to rotate the meat often.

And these Old Country offset smokers, are bottom to top.    The heat flows along the bottom of the meat, which means even in my Brazos, I have to flip and rotate meat often. 

What ya want to cook with is convection heating, not direct radiant heat.    I want the stack end of my smoker to have a lot of air flow in turmoil all around the meat.

But ya don't escape the unusable space near the firebox with about any offset,  even the big 14 foot propane tank commercial smokers.    Here's a pic from Terry Blacks in Austin and notice they use the firebox end of the smoker for a water pan, and then put splits across to block heat.    And even seen some places that put alum foil on the ends of the brisket near the firebox.


----------



## Smokin Okie

and go to about one minute and 30 sec of this vid and look how they protect the ends of the brisket near the firebox with aluminum foil


----------



## Sunlovers2

Greetings fellow OCB Pits Wrangler Owners.

Hopeing this thread is still active. 

I just bought a new Old Country BBQ Pits Wrangler model this past weekend. While at Academy Sports, I noticed that all of the OCB Pits' smokers had a Sticky coating covering the entire inside surface of Both the cook chamber and the fire box doors & walls. I assume it is some type of oil or rust preventative used during manufacturing.

After cleaning the smoker several times with a scrub brush, using Dawn dish washing detergent and water, the Sticky coating was Still there. I am concerned that leaving this coating would be unsafe and would actually prevent a good bond between the smoker's metal interior and the cooking oil I will use during the Seasoning process. I also do not want this coating affecting the meats I will be cooking. But, I am hesitant to use any Harsh stripping chemicals to try and remove it from inside the cook chamber.

Does anyone know what this coating is, and how to Safely get rid of it, before I apply cooking oil and begin the Seasoning process?

Your wisdom and guidance would be Greatly Appreciated! Thank You.


----------



## Smoking Allowed

I don't own that smoker, but the first thing I'd do, as with any new smoker, is build a big fire in it and burn it off.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thank you SA.

I guess the real question is, has anyone else had this Sticky residue on their new OCB Pits' smoker.

 If so, then how did you get rid of it before you Seasoned your smoker?


----------



## ConrodM

I have the Wrangler and Yes build the fire and let it rip!!  I never paid attention to any residues and haven’t had any foul smells or tastes. Here’s some tips for really even heat distribution. 
  Take the upper mesh grill grate from the Firebox and use in place of  charcoal grate.  Move charcoal grate (now used as tuning plate) tight against the diffuser plate so the top of it flushes out with the diffuser plate.  
This works great for me as I need the additional “heat sink” to keep temps lower with larger coal bed.  This helps with wood that runs 18-32% Moisture Content. Also keep splits 8-14” beer can sized.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thank you Everyone.

I took members recommendations, and Burned-Out the smoker at 350-400 for a few hours . Then I cleaned our the interior again with Dawn & hot water, rubbed the entire smoker down with a thin coat of Canola Oil, and ran the smoker at 300-350 for another few hours.

Seems Ok now. Looking forward to my first cook. Maybe this weekend.

Since I am new to the Stick-Burner way of smoking meats, my next challenge will be learning how to regulate my temperatures! During my seasoning process, the temps would spike up, then drop down and back up again every time I added a new split. I was not use to baby sitting the fire in my old Vertical smoker. 

I hear that this is the most daunting thing to master with offset smokers. Any recommendations?

Much Appreciated!


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thanks ConrodM. Nice looking Brisket there!

I have not yet tried the 'biscuit' test, to see if/where there may be Hot Spots. But using the charcoal tray as a heat baffle sounds cool/cost effective.

Additionally, I have heard that doubling the smoke stack height, up by about 24", helps to increase the Draw within the cook chamber. During my seasoning process, I did notice quite a bit of smoke coming back out of the fire box door on several occasions, due to what I believe might be poor draw. I am hoping that increasing the draw might help remedy that issue. I think they also said it helps to naturally even out the temperatures in the cook chamber, by not allowing the flow of hot air to Stall on the stack side of the chamber.

Has anyone here experimented with increasing their smoke stack height on the Wrangler? If so, what were your results, and how much height did you end up ultimately adding?

Best Regards,
Phil


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Thank you Everyone.
> 
> I took members recommendations, and Burned-Out the smoker at 350-400 for a few hours . Then I cleaned our the interior again with Dawn & hot water, rubbed the entire smoker down with a thin coat of Canola Oil, and ran the smoker at 300-350 for another few hours.
> 
> Seems Ok now. Looking forward to my first cook. Maybe this weekend.
> 
> Since I am new to the Stick-Burner way of smoking meats, my next challenge will be learning how to regulate my temperatures! During my seasoning process, the temps would spike up, then drop down and back up again every time I added a new split. I was not use to baby sitting the fire in my old Vertical smoker.
> 
> I hear that this is the most daunting thing to master with offset smokers. Any recommendations?
> 
> Much Appreciated!


Use the method I described and let us know how often u add the mini-splits. Also the temps.  The hotspot with that setup is near the stack and usually only shows up with 15-20mph winds (firebox facing wind) and in that case just close the intake some.  COALBED is key for Great Bbq & Fire management


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Thanks ConrodM. Nice looking Brisket there!
> 
> I have not yet tried the 'biscuit' test, to see if/where there may be Hot Spots. But using the charcoal tray as a heat baffle sounds cool/cost effective.
> 
> Additionally, I have heard that doubling the smoke stack height, up by about 24", helps to increase the Draw within the cook chamber. During my seasoning process, I did notice quite a bit of smoke coming back out of the fire box door on several occasions, due to what I believe might be poor draw. I am hoping that increasing the draw might help remedy that issue. I think they also said it helps to naturally even out the temperatures in the cook chamber, by not allowing the flow of hot air to Stall on the stack side of the chamber.
> 
> Has anyone here experimented with increasing their smoke stack height on the Wrangler? If so, what were your results, and how much height did you end up ultimately adding?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Phil


I have. Ultimately I found it doesn’t need it so I leave it off with my setup.  Also, I made a coal basket with sloping sides from expanded metal I got from lowes. Really Love It!! Makes it so much more easy- no mini shovel required


----------



## Sunlovers2

Nice & easy coal basket design. So that just sits on the bottom of the fire box, or do you prop it up some how? I would think the sloped sides help to keep the splits sitting directly over the coal bed? Also does that open end of the basket face the fire box door to make it easier to add new splits without opening the fire box lid?

And, I see the stack extension in the photo. You said that you did not find it made any difference with air Draw in the system while extending the smoke stack?


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Nice & easy coal basket design. So that just sits on the bottom of the fire box, or do you prop it up some how? I would think the sloped sides help to keep the splits sitting directly over the coal bed? Also does that open end of the basket face the fire box door to make it easier to add new splits without opening the fire box lid?
> 
> And, I see the stack extension in the photo. You said that you did not find it made any difference with air Draw in the system while extending the smoke stack?


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Nice & easy coal basket design. So that just sits on the bottom of the fire box, or do you prop it up some how? I would think the sloped sides help to keep the splits sitting directly over the coal bed? Also does that open end of the basket face the fire box door to make it easier to add new splits without opening the fire box lid?
> 
> And, I see the stack extension in the photo. You said that you did not find it made any difference with air Draw in the system while extending the smoke stack?


When firing up I center the basket in the firebox. Once I get Coalbed I push it away which leaves me room to Preheat my next splits. Rarely ever open top firebox lid- use the damper door & ELBOW LENGTH  GLOVES & meat tongs to add to bed.  All Dampers open 100% on 0-15 mph days. Only close firebox damper to 50% or so on 16+ mph days


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Nice & easy coal basket design. So that just sits on the bottom of the fire box, or do you prop it up some how? I would think the sloped sides help to keep the splits sitting directly over the coal bed? Also does that open end of the basket face the fire box door to make it easier to add new splits without opening the fire box lid?
> 
> And, I see the stack extension in the photo. You said that you did not find it made any difference with air Draw in the system while extending the smoke stack?


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Nice & easy coal basket design. So that just sits on the bottom of the fire box, or do you prop it up some how? I would think the sloped sides help to keep the splits sitting directly over the coal bed? Also does that open end of the basket face the fire box door to make it easier to add new splits without opening the fire box lid?
> 
> And, I see the stack extension in the photo. You said that you did not find it made any difference with air Draw in the system while extending the smoke stack?


This comes in Real Handy 
Moisture Meter


----------



## Sunlovers2

Great information ConrodM! The photos are helpful too, thank you for sharing.  I'll have to check my local Big-Box store for expanded metal sheets and the moisture meter.

What size splits do you use _(I have been re-splitting mine down once or twice, trying to keep them on the smaller side)_? 
How many do you add at once? 
And how often do you add them to maintain 250 or 275 cook temperature in your Wrangler?


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Great information ConrodM! The photos are helpful too, thank you for sharing.  I'll have to check my local Big-Box store for expanded metal sheets and the moisture meter.
> 
> What size splits do you use _(I have been re-splitting mine down once or twice, trying to keep them on the smaller side)_?
> How many do you add at once?
> And how often do you add them to maintain 250 or 275 cook temperature in your Wrangler?


Split size- 8-12” long & around beer can thickness
-Light 1 chimney  of Kingsford blue charcoal and dump in- Never any that has easy light additions
-Once coals are caught & in Firebox place your mini splits Lincoln Log style with 4-6 mini splits ( depending on their thickness)
- should be easy to break up the splits into chunks after 30-40 minutes -
- add your wood for smoke flavor (pecan, hickory or whatever you like)
-Add wood to preheat then Close Firebox Lid & Damper Door with vent 100% Open! The stack vent is Always 100% Open regardless of wind
-you can wait till pit comes up to 250-275 or if too hot just let it settle to those temps then throw on meat   Don’t forget it’s a good idea to spray the grate to keep any meat from sticking
- maintain temps & coal bed with a split and depends on size & Moisture and how coalbed is looking and temp of pit as to how often I add.  usually a mini added 25-40 minutes
Easy Peezy 
I think it’s really Fun and there’s Nothing like the smell of the smoker running 1st thing in the morning and watching the Fire!!
I hope this helps!
Conrad


----------



## ConrodM




----------



## ConrodM

I get my flavor wood from Academy or Bucee’s


----------



## ConrodM

View attachment 502112
View attachment 502113



ConrodM said:


> I get my flavor wood from Academy or Bucee’s


Since u are in the south- u might as well spring for one of these:


----------



## ConrodM

Temps running pretty good for my Turkey Breast :









Yes- the analogy thermometer runs 25 degs lower than grate temp on avg


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thank you for the detailed explanation Conrad. I just purchased 1/2 Cord of Post Oak as my smoking wood. Per the infamous 'Sir Franklin', that is what we should be using here in Central Texas.

Oh, your back yard view is AWESOME! In what part of this Great USA are you currently residing?

I also like your '_pistola de agua_'. Is that what you use to Spritz your Briskets, Ribs and Pork Butts?


----------



## Acts7Seven

Just picked up a wrangler today. Thickest metal I've come across. Like that everything is welded together.

*Question: how do I keep my firebox from getting ruined by heat and the elements? I've never had a grill last longer than 2 years. I'm hoping the added thickness of this metal will last longer. *

I was initially inclined to believe my previous grills rusted. But it was always only the firebox that fell apart. The metal came off in flakes / sheets from the inside. While the outside was whole.

Any suggestions beyond the obvious . I spray down with canola oil and I keep ot covered when not in use.
P.s. let me know if this should be a separate thread but OP titled it Old Country Wrangler Owners


----------



## Sunlovers2

Welcome new OCB Pits Wrangler owner!

I am sure others will gladly chime in here... But to my limited knowledge...

*The Best way to keep the fire box from rusting away, is to thoroughly Clean Out the Ashes as soon as you can after each cook! *

If those Ashes remain in there and accumulate any amount of moisture, they turn into a very active metal corroding sludge.

Some members have mentioned, even after cleaning out the Ashes, just for added precaution, that they will spray the inside of the fire box with Canola Oil every time they do a cook. Kind of a Re-Seasoning process.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation Conrad. I just purchased 1/2 Cord of Post Oak as my smoking wood. Per the infamous 'Sir Franklin', that is what we should be using here in Central Texas.
> 
> Oh, your back yard view is AWESOME! In what part of this Great USA are you currently residing?
> 
> I also like your '_pistola de agua_'. Is that what you use to Spritz your Briskets, Ribs and Pork Butts?


I had forgotten that you have Post Oak!!!! .  That Turkey was done with Post Oak (from Academy) since we don’t have that here in Florida . I’m jealous that you can get it so easily. Lol.  The pistol is a Bug a salt and is used to kill the “random” fly that shows up while BBQ’ing. You can take out 8-10 flys in less than 2 minutes.  It uses table salt and all you do is use it like a pump shotgun . I Love it!!


----------



## Acts7Seven

Sunlovers2 said:


> Welcome new OCB Pits Wrangler owner!
> 
> I am sure others will gladly chime in here... But to my limited knowledge...
> 
> *The Best way to keep the fire box from rusting away, is to thoroughly Clean Out the Ashes as soon as you can after each cook! *
> 
> If those Ashes remain in there and accumulate any amount of moisture, they turn into a very active metal corroding sludge.
> 
> Some members have mentioned, even after cleaning out the Ashes, just for added precaution, that they will spray the inside of the fire box with Canola Oil every time they do a cook. Kind of a Re-Seasoning process.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks


----------



## Acts7Seven

Setup my O.C. Wrangler for its first burn in.
Wiped inside and out with generous amount of canola oil. Lit a single chimney of mesquite lump charcoal. Dumped it into my charcoal grate /box. After 4 hours the temps held and the grill was still too hot to touch. I'd say around 400-450°F . That's some serious heat retention after 4 hours and a single bit of charcoal.


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> This comes in Real Handy
> Moisture Meter


Just went on Amazon, and I see this exact model, and I can get it today. Are you happy with this one? 4 1/2 stars with 8717 reviews. I'm thinking it must do a nice job.


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Just went on Amazon, and I see this exact model, and I can get it today. Are you happy with this one? 4 1/2 stars with 8717 reviews. I'm thinking it must do a nice job.


Yes sir!


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Yes sir!


Thanks for replying! Looked like you hadn't been on the forum for a while, so I wasn't sure I would hear back from you. Great, I already ordered it, figuring I could return if you said it was a piece of junk lol!


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Thanks for replying! Looked like you hadn't been on the forum for a while, so I wasn't sure I would hear back from you. Great, I already ordered it, figuring I could return if you said it was a piece of junk lol!


Awesome!! Got some Baby Backs on now!!


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Awesome!! Got some Baby Backs on now!!


Pics later, please.


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Pics later, please.










lighting made them appear darker than they were - They were Good!


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> View attachment 505849
> 
> 
> lighting made them appear darker than they were - They were Good!


Yes, they look great!

And, I got my meter. Says the hickory is between 17-20% moisture. Thanks for the info on that.


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Yes, they look great!
> 
> And, I got my meter. Says the hickory is between 17-20% moisture. Thanks for the info in that.


Perfect!  What are you going to smoke next?


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Perfect!  What are you going to smoke next?


Probably brisket. Just had some tuning plates made, so I need to get to some brisket in the next few days.


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Probably brisket. Just had some tuning plates made, so I need to get to some brisket in the next few days.


Will definitely be looking forward to seeing  some pictures


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Probably brisket. Just had some tuning plates made, so I need to get to some brisket in the next few days.


Well..... you got it dialed in?


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Well..... you got it dialed in?


Yessir. 





__





						Second Bell Fab Brisket Cook
					

At it again. Installed 2 additional tuning plates. Much more even temps so far. 12 lb. prime brisket.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Yessir.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/second-bell-fab-brisket-cook.


----------



## ConrodM

Looks Great!!!!


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Looks Great!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunlovers2

Hello fellow Wrangler owners. I recently purchased my Wrangler and I'm having real difficulties keeping the cook chamber temperature under control. 

I run with the exhaust vent fully open and the fire box vent half closed. My fuel is Double split post oak, about 16-18 inches long. Not too big not too small. You can see the general size of my splits on the shelf under the cook chamber in my signature.  I burn my fire to the back-right side of the fire box while looking into the box from the side door. I also pre-heat my next split inside, on the left side of the fire box. With my next three splits sitting on top of the fire box warming plate.

The problem I'm having is, every time I add a split, my cook chamber temperature jumps by at least 30-40 degrees as the split burns down. So, if I'm targeting 235º, I wait for the temperature to drop down to 225º-230º before adding the next split.  As soon as I move the split from the left side of the fire box, over onto the coals, it ignites and the temperature begins to climb to about 260º-265º. I then wait for the temperature to drop back down and star over again. 

This past weekend,  I tried smoking a brisket at 275º per Franklin's recommendations, but the cook chamber temperature was swinging from 260º to over 300º. Because of the high temperatures,  my 13lb brisket ended up reaching 205º internal temperature in the Flat, within only 9.5 hours, and came out dry & tough.

Can one of you more seasonded Wrangler owners please help me out,  or tell me where I may be going wrong? 

Any advice would be Greatly Appreciated!


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2 said:


> Hello fellow Wrangler owners. I recently purchased my Wrangler and I'm having real difficulties keeping the cook chamber temperature under control.
> 
> I run with the exhaust vent fully open and the fire box vent half closed. My fuel is Double split post oak, about 16-18 inches long. Not too big not too small. You can see the general size of my splits on the shelf under the cook chamber in my signature.  I burn my fire to the back-right side of the fire box while looking into the box from the side door. I also pre-heat my next split inside, on the left side of the fire box. With my next three splits sitting on top of the fire box warming plate.
> 
> The problem I'm having is, every time I add a split, my cook chamber temperature jumps by at least 30-40 degrees as the split burns down. So, if I'm targeting 235º, I wait for the temperature to drop down to 225º-230º before adding the next split.  As soon as I move the split from the left side of the fire box, over onto the coals, it ignites and the temperature begins to climb to about 260º-265º. I then wait for the temperature to drop back down and star over again.
> 
> This past weekend,  I tried smoking a brisket at 275º per Franklin's recommendations, but the cook chamber temperature was swinging from 260º to over 300º. Because of the high temperatures,  my 13lb brisket ended up reaching 205º internal temperature in the Flat, within only 9.5 hours, and came out dry & tough.
> 
> Can one of you more seasonded Wrangler owners please help me out,  or tell me where I may be going wrong?
> 
> Any advice would be Greatly Appreciated!


250 works best in my Wrangler for brisket or lower.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Why not move the fire away from the firebox and close the damper slightly when adding wood?


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thank you Conrad. So, how do You keep your cook chamber temperature under control, and at 250°?

As I mentioned, my temperature climbes 30-40 degrees every time I add a split.

How do you recommend that I best maintain my Wrangler at 250°? 

Do I just need to Accept the 30-40 degree swings, or more, depending on the size of the split, and try my best to Center the swings around my target temperature?


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thanks Displaced Texan. I am not sure I understand the phrase "_move the fire away from the firebox_"?

Can you elaborate please?


----------



## Acts7Seven

Sunlovers2 said:


> Thanks Displaced Texan. I am not sure I understand the phrase "_move the fire away from the firebox_"?
> 
> Can you elaborate please?


Many wrangler owners, myself included use a charcoal basket to hold the wood. It keeps the heat away from the edges and compacted together.  Academy sells them. Oklahoma Joe charcoal fire basket 

Here's what they look like (they sit lower in the Wrangler this is a stock photo of the fire basket).


----------



## Smokin Okie

Sunlovers2 said:


> Hello fellow Wrangler owners. I recently purchased my Wrangler and I'm having real difficulties keeping the cook chamber temperature under control.
> 
> I run with the exhaust vent fully open and the fire box vent half closed. My fuel is Double split post oak, about 16-18 inches long. Not too big not too small. You can see the general size of my splits on the shelf under the cook chamber in my signature.  I burn my fire to the back-right side of the fire box while looking into the box from the side door. I also pre-heat my next split inside, on the left side of the fire box. With my next three splits sitting on top of the fire box warming plate.
> 
> The problem I'm having is, every time I add a split, my cook chamber temperature jumps by at least 30-40 degrees as the split burns down. So, if I'm targeting 235º, I wait for the temperature to drop down to 225º-230º before adding the next split.  As soon as I move the split from the left side of the fire box, over onto the coals, it ignites and the temperature begins to climb to about 260º-265º. I then wait for the temperature to drop back down and star over again.
> 
> This past weekend,  I tried smoking a brisket at 275º per Franklin's recommendations, but the cook chamber temperature was swinging from 260º to over 300º. Because of the high temperatures,  my 13lb brisket ended up reaching 205º internal temperature in the Flat, within only 9.5 hours, and came out dry & tough.
> 
> Can one of you more seasonded Wrangler owners please help me out,  or tell me where I may be going wrong?
> 
> Any advice would be Greatly Appreciated!



Your splits are too big.   Cut those 16" splits in half.    Or get a Kindling Cracker and split them one or two more times.    Ya have to downsize the splits to the size of the cooker.   Yes, you have to add more often,   but that's the only way to lessen your temp swings.    

But temp swings on a small offset just part of it.   They're gonna happen.   It really doesn't matter.   Your electric oven in the kitchen may have just as large temp swings.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thank you Acts7Seven.
Can you please help me to understand how the charcoal basket would eliminate the temperature swings I'm experiencing when adding a new wood split?


----------



## Displaced Texan

Sunlovers2 said:


> Thanks Displaced Texan. I am not sure I understand the phrase "_move the fire away from the firebox_"?
> 
> Can you elaborate please?


Sorry, I was thinking backwards and it sounds like your back right is already away from the firebox.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thanks Displaced Texan.  Were you maybe referring to using a Coal-Basket, as mentioned by Acts7Seven, in order to keep the fire away from the fire box walls?

I don't currently have a Coal-Basket, and wanted to make room inside of the fire box for pre-heating my next split. That is why I am building my fire in the back-right corner of the fire box. this gives me room to reach into the fire box door opening, and it also gives me room on the left side of the fire box for placing my next split for pre-heating.

That all seems to work well. But my main concerns are the temperature swings.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Much appreciated Smokin Okie.

Yeah... I get my Post Oak wood from the supplier in the 16-18 inch lengths. They are normally either whole logs, split in half, or split in quarters, depending on the initial diameter of the log. I then split them again in an attempt to reduce their overall volume. I can try cutting their length in half as well.

Conrad has actually made that recommendation in the past. I just have not had an opportunity to get out there with my saw and do the work.

With their current size, I am adding a new split about every 20-25 minutes. So, if I cut them in half, should I expect to be adding wood every 10-15 minutes? Is this more in line with what you guys are doing to keep your cook chamber temperature in control?


----------



## Displaced Texan

Sunlovers2 said:


> Thanks Displaced Texan.  Were you maybe referring to using a Coal-Basket, as mentioned by Acts7Seven, in order to keep the fire away from the fire box walls?
> 
> I don't currently have a Coal-Basket, and wanted to make room inside of the fire box for pre-heating my next split. That is why I am building my fire in the back-right corner of the fire box. this gives me room to reach into the fire box door opening, and it also gives me room on the left side of the fire box for placing my next split for pre-heating.
> 
> That all seems to work well. But my main concerns are the temperature swings.


Truth be told, I was being lazy and did not see this was a Wrangler owner forum, as I always just hit the "New Posts" button. I should not have commented. 

My firebox is on the left, so when I read that your fire was on the back right, I was picturing my firebox and that would put the fire closer to the cook chamber, raising the temp in there. 

Again, not a Wrangler owner, so, I apologize for that. 

That said, on my pit, I close off my damper slightly when I add fuel to prevent the temp spike you mention. 

Smokin Okie seems to be your guy for the Wrangler.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Hey, no problems Displaced Texan. 

Any advice from an experienced pit master is good advice in my book. The way I see it is, I just need to put it into perspective, along with the other advice being offered, and see what works best for my own situation.

Take care Sir, and hope your smoking days are good ones.


----------



## Smokin Okie

It will depend greatly on the density and seasoning of each split,   but 15 minutes is about right.    

That said,  you're still gonna have temp swings.   If I run in a 25* range, I'm happy.   I just don't want the real large swings, like up over 300 or down to 225, when I'm shooting for 275.     But even those can be unavoidable.   Some times,  a split just does not want to catch,  or maybe it burns a lot hotter than you think it should.     Or maybe you lose patience with a split that's hardly burning,  add another split,  and presto ......... you get two splits burning hot.


----------



## Sunlovers2

Thank you Smokin Okie.

I have been successfully smoking meats for nearly two decades in several styles of Coal-Fired Vertical Water Smokers, using wood chips to provide my smoke. This Old Country BBQ Pits - Wrangler is my first venture into a true Offset Stick Burner. The vertical smokers were much closer to a Set & Forget type cook. Maybe having to stir some ash off of the coals and only having to add more fuel once every hour or so in order to keep a good cook chamber temperature. But I had been seeing so much about how the Wood-Fired Bar-B-Que had much more Subtle yet Complex flavors, and knew I just had to give this a try! 

Online, you see these guys with their 500-1,000 gallon smokers _(like everyone can fit one of those behemoths in their back yard)_, that take multiple Full splits/logs to keep them at temperature. Not very realistic for the common Joe. And since my wonderful wife & I are empty nesters, both over 60 years of age, we only need to be able to cook up enough meat at one time for us to eat, on a regular basis. The 13lb  Brisket I attempted this past weekend will provide us with dinners All Week.

So, am I best to just Accept that these temperature swings are part of the Small Offset Smoker reality, and try to focus the center point of these swings around my target temperature? Maybe try cutting my splits down to 8-10 inch length pieces, as several have recommended, and just be committed to adding them more often? Maybe pull up a chair right next to the fire box, with a good book or my tablet in hand, and a favored adult beverage!

Does this sound more like what you other Wrangler owners are seeing as the Norm? If so, then I am good with that! I just need to know what to expect from this journey, and how to make the best of it in the long run.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Sunlovers2 said:


> So, am I best to just Accept that these temperature swings are part of the Small Offset Smoker reality, and try to focus the center point of these swings around my target temperature? Maybe try cutting my splits down to 8-10 inch length pieces, as several have recommended, and just be committed to adding them more often? Maybe pull up a chair right next to the fire box, with a good book or my tablet in hand, and a favored adult beverage!
> 
> Does this sound more like what you other Wrangler owners are seeing as the Norm? If so, then I am good with that! I just need to know what to expect from this journey, and how to make the best of it in the long run.



I think you've got it.    I'm smoking a brisket this Friday.  I plan on getting up at 4 am and lighting a fire,  then prepping the brisket, and put it on about 5 am.    And I'll spend the next 10 hours or so on the patio with music,  read a book,  doing some internet,  maybe doing some small yard work,   or even move a tv out on the patio which I do during football season.     And I kinda like watching the sun come up.    But keeping my eye on the temp gauge,  the smoke coming out of the stack, and looking in on the fire in the firebox.

I don't own a Wrangler.   I had a Brazos for three years.    Not a lot of diff.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Smokin Okie said:


> I think you've got it.    I'm smoking a brisket this Friday.  I plan on getting up at 4 am and lighting a fire,  then prepping the brisket, and put it on about 5 am.    And I'll spend the next 10 hours or so on the patio with music,  read a book,  doing some internet,  maybe doing some small yard work,   or even move a tv out on the patio which I do during football season.     And I kinda like watching the sun come up.    But keeping my eye on the temp gauge,  the smoke coming out of the stack, and looking in on the fire in the firebox.
> 
> I don't own a Wrangler.   I had a Brazos for three years.    Not a lot of diff.


What do you have now? I almost went with an OC Brazos before I came across Bell Fab. 

Did you always leave the damper in one position on your Wrangler or make small adjustments there as needed as I have suggested?


----------



## Smokin Okie

Displaced Texan said:


> What do you have now? I almost went with an OC Brazos before I came across Bell Fab.
> 
> Did you always leave the damper in one position on your Wrangler or make small adjustments there as needed as I have suggested?



I bought a Franklin.

On the Brazos, I kept the damper about 1/2 open.   Just enough air to run a clean fire.   When I would add a split,  I would open the firebox door to get a lot of air inside to help the split ignite in flames.

My Franklin does not have a damper.   It has a precut number of holes that is determined by Franklin
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 to be the optimal amount of air for the smoker.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Smokin Okie said:


> I bought a Franklin.
> 
> On the Brazos, I kept the damper about 1/2 open.   Just enough air to run a clean fire.   When I would add a split,  I would open the firebox door to get a lot of air inside to help the split ignite in flames.
> 
> My Franklin does not have a damper.   It has a precut number of holes that is determined by Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 507875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be the optimal amount of air for the smoker.


Nice, do you have thread going on this pit?    I saw Jeremy Yoder's review.  

Sounds like 

 Sunlovers2
 has the opposite issue of wood igniting too quickly. Maybe he should not preheat so long?  I think your idea of smaller splits is good. I had a kindling cracker delivered yesterday.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Displaced Texan said:


> Nice, do you have thread going on this pit?    I saw Jeremy Yoder's review.
> 
> Sounds like
> 
> Sunlovers2
> has the opposite issue of wood igniting too quickly. Maybe he should not preheat so long?  I think your idea of smaller splits is good. I had a kindling cracker delivered yesterday.



Wood that ignites quickly is very dry wood,  seasoned for a long time,  maybe too long.   Or kiln dried wood .    It will burn hot for a shorter period of time.    

I'm mixed on whether it can be preheated too long.   I think it takes a long time for the center of a split to dry out.    I use a moisture meter.   I can take a reading on the outside of a split and it will appear to be dry.   But cut it in half, and read inside and its still wet.

The well seasoned  splits can usually be identified by feeling how heavy they are.   Pick up a split and it its lighter than you think it should be,  then its probably very seasoned.   If its heavier ,  then its still wet and green.    Its a " feel " that comes from picking up a lot of splits.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Smokin Okie said:


> Wood that ignites quickly is very dry wood,  seasoned for a long time,  maybe too long.   Or kiln dried wood .    It will burn hot for a shorter period of time.
> 
> I'm mixed on whether it can be preheated too long.   I think it takes a long time for the center of a split to dry out.    I use a moisture meter.   I can take a reading on the outside of a split and it will appear to be dry.   But cut it in half, and read inside and its still wet.
> 
> The well seasoned  splits can usually be identified by feeling how heavy they are.   Pick up a split and it its lighter than you think it should be,  then its probably very seasoned.   If its heavier ,  then its still wet and green.    Its a " feel " that comes from picking up a lot of splits.


Yep, I used kiln dried stuff from Home Depot for years. Now, I have seasoned hickory. I preheat it and it ignites but that seems optimal to me to keep clean smoke.


----------



## Sunlovers2

True, that is exactly the reason that I pre-heat my splits. So that they do ignite quickly and don't produce Bad Smoke waiting for secondary ignition. 

I get my Post Oak splits by the 1/2 cord, from a local supplier, instead of in bags from a Big-Box store or Academy, so I do not think they are kiln dried. Additionally, I store them outside under a small tarp that just covers the top of the pile. Since I am just getting started in this Wood-Fired smoker game, I do not yet own a moisture meter, but most likely will be asking for one from the kids as a holiday gift.

In the meantime, I will try either splitting my wood down further or cutting their length in half to reduce their volume even more. I hope one of those approaches will lessen the temperature swing range.


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Nice, do you have thread going on this pit?    I saw Jeremy Yoder's review.
> 
> Sounds like
> 
> Sunlovers2
> has the opposite issue of wood igniting too quickly. Maybe he should not preheat so long?  I think your idea of smaller splits is good. I had a kindling cracker delivered yesterday.


LOVE my Kindling Cracker!!!  Necessary for Stick Burner IMHO


----------



## Smokin Okie

About temp swings.    Earlier this year I was testing my electric oven to use as a warmer to hold brisket.   I put a Thermoworks digital probe in the oven and charted the results with it set on its lowest setting. 

The oven shuts off and on to maintain temps and in the process there's temp swings.    Look at the temp swings here, it went from 145* to 170*.

On the offset,  if I'm shooting for 275* ,  if I swing from 260 to 290,  I'm doin great , in my book


----------



## ConrodM

Smokin Okie said:


> About temp swings.    Earlier this year I was testing my electric oven to use as a warmer to hold brisket.   I put a Thermoworks digital probe in the oven and charted the results with it set on its lowest setting.
> 
> The oven shuts off and on to maintain temps and in the process there's temp swings.    Look at the temp swings here, it went from 145* to 170*.
> 
> On the offset,  if I'm shooting for 275* ,  if I swing from 260 to 290,  I'm doin great , in my book
> 
> View attachment 507956


I did same thing and had very similar results. I had done the calibration hack and was able to maintain 155 IMT


----------



## ConrodM

Sunlovers2

Make sure you are reading temps from Grate Level Probe not the dial.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Well,  I moved from the kitchen oven to a roaster oven,  or otherwise known as a turkey oven.     It also had similar temp swings,  as long as it was empty.   But when I put a half pan of water in the oven,  it acted as a heat sink and evened out the swings, somewhat.   I suspect a brisket would do the same as a half pan of water .


----------



## Sunlovers2

This is great information, and very enlightening, thank you.

It makes me less worried about the temperature swings I'm getting with my smoker.

I just need to reduce the magnitude of temperature change, and practice getting the swings to Center around my target temperature.

Much Appreciated Smokin Okie!


----------



## ConrodM

Smokin Okie said:


> Well,  I moved from the kitchen oven to a roaster oven,  or otherwise known as a turkey oven.     It also had similar temp swings,  as long as it was empty.   But when I put a half pan of water in the oven,  it acted as a heat sink and evened out the swings, somewhat.   I suspect a brisket would do the same as a half pan of water .
> 
> View attachment 507963
> 
> 
> View attachment 507964


Awesome Plan!


----------



## Sunlovers2

Yep, using a wireless thermometer for both the meat internal temperature, and the cook chamber at grate level.


----------



## ConrodM

Smokin Okie said:


> Well,  I moved from the kitchen oven to a roaster oven,  or otherwise known as a turkey oven.     It also had similar temp swings,  as long as it was empty.   But when I put a half pan of water in the oven,  it acted as a heat sink and evened out the swings, somewhat.   I suspect a brisket would do the same as a half pan of water .
> 
> View attachment 507963
> 
> 
> View attachment 507964


Have you tried an extended rest on a brisket?  If so, how did it turn out?  Is it hype or best results?
Thanks


----------



## Smokin Okie

ConrodM said:


> Have you tried an extended rest on a brisket?  If so, how did it turn out?  Is it hype or best results?
> Thanks



No,  I've not done that.    I think the " buzz " about extended rest comes from what barbecue joints in Texas are doing.    Joints rest that long, because they have to.   But some say its the secret to " amazing " barbecue.

Could be hype,  could not be hype.   I have no idea.  But I have no plans to try it.   My only interest is if I smoked a brisket for a family gathering and had to start the day before.


----------



## ConrodM

When prices come down one day- I will be trying it. Thanks for replying


----------



## ConrodM

Nothing like some  ribs done on a Stick Burner :)


----------



## SmokyBoi

Hi Everyone,

I purchased my wrangler in December and after a few rain/ snow storms I'm seeing rust bottom storage shelf, legs, and on the outside of the firebox. I bought a cover before the smoker arrived but I guess water is still getting to these parts. I thought the paint would protect it but I guess not. Has anyone had the same experience and what was your solution?

Thanks!


----------



## ConrodM

SmokyBoi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I purchased my wrangler in December and after a few rain/ snow storms I'm seeing rust bottom storage shelf, legs, and on the outside of the firebox. I bought a cover before the smoker arrived but I guess water is still getting to these parts. I thought the paint would protect it but I guess not. Has anyone had the same experience and what was your solution?
> 
> Thanks!


You have to look at the smoker as a cast iron skillet. Keep oil on it even where it doesn’t get hot- I use canola. After 1.5 years I have some spots where you are referring to but just wipe or spray cooking oil on. No biggie. Read this thread for our experiences on making this an AWESOME SMOKER!! .


----------



## ConrodM

Happening Now!! And it light sprinkling 12mph, 56 degrees!!


----------



## Lenspirate

I was wondering have any of you replaced the grate in the wrangl;er fire box with a Solid plate like griddle plate.    Seems like it would reduce the heat on the top of the firebox and might even be useful for cooking?


----------

